# Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren



## joegun (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend,

durch Zufall bin ich bei der Recherche zu meinem Fall (s.u.) auf dieses Forum gestoßen und ich traue mich jetzt einfach mal den Fall zu schildern. Falls das alles zu langwierig ist, sorry dafür. 

Ich würde gerne wissen wie die Kenner der Materie meine Situation einschätzen. 

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich Namen von Kanzleien oder Firmen nennen darf, mache ich es erst einmal nicht. Ich denke die Kenner werden schnell wissen um welche Kombinaion von Kreditkartenunternehmen und Inkassoanwälten es sich handelt... 

Mein Fall:
Ich kaufe Musik bei einem Online Händler. Dieser hat sich die letzten Jahre als ganz brauchbar erwiesen, ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit Abrechnungen in diesem Shop. Die Zahlung erfolgte via Kreditkarte, einmal am Monatsende werden alle im Monat getätigten Einkäufe zusammen von der Karte abgebucht...so stehts in den AGB's und so wirds gemacht. Die Rechnungen kamen per Mail als PDF, darauf steht "Zahlung per Kreditkarte". Alles in Butter, dachte ich...

Ich bin seit etwa Mitte 2005 bei dem Händler Kunde. Die letzte Transaktion fand im März 2007 statt. Im April 2007 wollte ich mich im Shop einloggen. Plötzlich kam ein Popup Fenster mit dem Hinweiss, dass ich 56,52 Euro überweisen solle und das mein Account bis zur Überweisung gesperrt wäre.

Ich habe daraufhin sofort per Mail mit dem Betreiber des Shops Kontakt aufgenommen und um Klärung gebeten, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es sich um einen Irrtum handelt, die Zahlungen gehen ja alle von meiner Kreditkarte ab. Außerdem konnte ich mir den großen Betrag von 56 Euro nicht erklären, ich kaufe dort vielleicht ein oder zwei CD's im Monat...

Ich fragte also: Wie kommt der Betrag zustande und wieso wurde der Betrag nicht von der Karte eingezogen. Die Antwort war lapidar. Ich würde demnächst Post von einem Inkassoanwalt bekommen, alles weitere sollte ich mit dem regeln. Wie bitte was? 

Ich habe daraufhin nochmals per Mail darum gebeten, man möge mir bitte darlegen, wie sich die Forderung zusammensetzt --> Keine Reaktion. 

Tatsächlich kam etwa 3 Wochen später Post von einer Anwaltskanzlei (A-*-T). Diese Fordert mich zur Zahlung der 56,52 Euro auf, inkl. 5 Euro Mahngebühren. Angedroht wird alles mögliche, Anwaltskosten, gerichtliches Vorgehen, Mahnverfahren usw. Die Liste der Forderungen war lächerlich, zwei Posten, ohne Aufschlüsselung der Einzelrechnungsnummern o.ä.

Daraufhin habe ich dort angerufen und versucht zu ergründen wie sich die Forderung überhaupt zusammensetzt. Der Mensch am Phone hat mir die einzelnen Posten aufgelistet, aus denen die Forderung besteht. Kam mir alles furchtbar bekannt vor. Ich habe dann erst einmal per Phone um eine Fristverlängerung um 10 Tage gebeten (Datum des ersten Schreibens 01.06.2007, Datum des Poststempels 05.06.2007, Frist zur Zahlung im Schreiben 08.06.2007  ), wobei diese Frist vermutlich eh nicht haltbar gewesen wäre, hoffe ich.

Ich habe in dem Telefonat auch dargelegt, dass ich noch keinerlei Mahnung, weder per Mail noch schriftlich bekommen habe und dass es sich um einen Buchungsfehler handeln müsse. Der Mensch am Phone hat das sofort aufgenommen und mir erklärt er würde meinen "Einspruch" gegen die Forderung seiner Mandantschaft mitteilen. Ehe ich noch etwas dazu sagen konnte war schon eine automatisch generierte EMail im Postfach die den Einspruch ablehnte und den Fehler auf meine Seite schob (Kreditkarte nicht gedeckt, falsche Daten im Webshop). Danach war das Telefonat für mich zuende, ich musste mich erstmal sortieren.

Ich habe daraufhin versucht die Sache irgendwie zu verstehen:

1. Der Betrag sind tatsächlich alle Käufe, die ich von 2005 bis heute bei der Firma gemacht habe, bis auf EINE Buchung in Höhe von 4,75 Euro, die wurde anscheinend bei der Forderung VERGESSEN! Es handelt sich um 9 Rechnungen die letzten 2 Jahre (bin kein besonders guter Kunde ).

2. Meine Kreditkartenauszüge zeigen nirgends eine Abbuchung der Firma zu den in den Rechnungen angegebenen Terminen mit dem Angegebenen Buchungstext!

3. Meine Kreditkarte war die letzten 8 Jahre immer abbuchnungsbereit. Ich habe auch nicht die falschen Daten angegeben, auf der Rechnung stehen zumindest die ersten 8 Ziffern der Nummer und die stimmen. Auch fanden in der Zeit in der hätte gebucht werden müssen einige Buchungen statt.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mir dann fast klar, dass anscheinend die letzten zwei Jahre die Karte vom Kreditkartenunternehmen (A**n**s) nicht belastet wurde. Klar ist die Rechnung noch offen und natürlich werde ich dann auch bezahlen, ist ja logisch.

Ich habe daraufhin die Sache mit der vergessenen Rechnung den Anwälten per Mail mitgeteilt. Dazu noch mein Statement, dass nie eine Mahnung erhalten wurde und ich daher die Mahngebühren nicht zahlen werde, weil ich das erste Schreiben der Anwälte als erste Mahnung betrachtet habe.

Die Forderung der Anwälte lag bei 61,52 Euro, die Forderung des Shops bei 56,52 Euro, die Differenz waren die Mahngebühren. Ich fand insgesamt Käufe in Höhe von 61,19 Euro bei meinen 9 Rechnungen (hatte ich natürlich alle aufgehoben ). Der Betrag setzt sich aus ALLEN Käufen zusammen die über diesen Onlineshop getätigt wurden. Wie gesagt, die eine fehlende Rechnung der Forderung ist da ebenfalls mit enthalten.

Ich habe nun folgendes gemacht: Nach Rücksprache mit einem Freund, habe ich am 08.06.2007 die 61,19 Euro, die mir plausibel erschienen sind und von denen ich Rechnungen hatte, überwiesen. Den Anwälten habe ich per Mail eine Kopie der Überweisung und ein Schreiben geschickt in dem ich darauf hinweise, dass damit aus meiner Sicht alle Rechnungen beglichen, aber keine Mahngebühren enthalten sind.

Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn:

1. Können die Herren auf die Mahnkosten bestehen? Wenn sie es tun sollten, warten auf das nächste Schreiben oder gleich zum Anwalt gehen?

2. Habe ich mich richtig verhalten, hätte ich früher schon einen Anwalt einschalten müssen?

3. Haben die Vögel eine Möglichkeit mir irgend eine Schufa-Eintragung auf diese Sache hin einzufahren? Wenn ja, was kann ich dagegen tun.

4. Wie geht man an die richtige Anwaltswahl. Kann ich einen Anwalt in meiner Nähe aussuchen, oder muss ich mit einen Anwalt suchen der sich mit Internetrecht usw. auskennt?

5. Gibt es irgendwelche Dinge, die ich sonst noch beachten muss?

Ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt, wenn der Fall für das Forum hier zu klein ist, dann sagt mir einfach bescheid. Danke trotzdem schonmal vorab für Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*



joegun schrieb:


> 1. Können die Herren auf die Mahnkosten bestehen? Wenn sie es tun sollten, warten auf das nächste Schreiben oder gleich zum Anwalt gehen?
> 
> 2. Habe ich mich richtig verhalten, hätte ich früher schon einen Anwalt einschalten müssen?
> 
> ...



Liest sich eigentlich soweit ganz gut. Deiner Meinung nach liegt also ein Abrechnungsfehler des Portalbetreibers vor, für den du die Belege in der Hand hältst.

Meiner Meinung nach waren [...]




joegun schrieb:


> ...der Fall für das Forum hier zu klein ist...


Nahezu alle hier sind "kleine Lichter", da passen kleine Fälle doch gut dazu, oder? Wir haben es hier oft mit Telekommunikationsproblemen im Cent-Bereich zu tun, dagegen ist dein Fall schon echt riesig.

_[Beratung im konkreten Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Hallo Joe,

willkommen im Forum. Es wäre schön, wenn alle Schreiber so ausführlich und nachvollziehbar die Sachlage beschreiben würden wie Du es tust. 

Ich würde sagen, Du hast so ziemlich alles richtig gemacht. Nur würde ich halt keine eMails an Firmen schreiben, die sowieso kein Interesse an einer Antwort haben, hier ist ein Fax mit Sendeprotokoll sinnvoller. 

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie elegant man seinen Kunden mit dem Arsch ins Gesicht springen kann. Da funktioniert die Kreditkartenabrechnung des Händlers fehlerhaft und er bemerkt es über Jahre nicht. Dann fällt der Fehler auf und statt sich beim Kunden zu entschuldigen, schickt man ihm eine Inkassobude auf den Hals. Um einen Kunden zu gewinnen, muß man sicher 50 Euro in Werbung investieren und verliert die Kunden, weil man am falschen Ende spart. 

Von der Schufa bekommen zwar viele Händler Daten um die Zahlungsfähigkeit der Kunden zu prüfen, aber Daten an Organistionen wie z.B. die Schufa dürfen Firmen nur weitergeben, wenn Du ausdrücklich zugestimmt hast. Mir fällt kein Online-Händler ein, der das macht.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## joegun (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, Du hast so ziemlich alles richtig gemacht. Nur würde ich halt keine eMails an Firmen schreiben, die sowieso kein Interesse an einer Antwort haben, hier ist ein Fax mit Sendeprotokoll sinnvoller.


Ja, beim nächsten mal werde ich daran denken. Ich dachte eigentlich man würde bei einer Support EMail Adresse auch wirklich Support leisten.



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie elegant man seinen Kunden mit dem Arsch ins Gesicht springen kann. Da funktioniert die Kreditkartenabrechnung des Händlers fehlerhaft und er bemerkt es über Jahre nicht. Dann fällt der Fehler auf und statt sich beim Kunden zu entschuldigen, schickt man ihm eine Inkassobude auf den Hals. Um einen Kunden zu gewinnen, muß man sicher 50 Euro in Werbung investieren und verliert die Kunden, weil man am falschen Ende spart.


Mir ging es genauso. Ich war wie vor den Kopf gestossen. Ich hatte noch nie Ärger mit dem bezahlen im Internet via Karte, daher hat mich das auch so hart getroffen. Diese arrogante Art den Fehler sofort dem Kunden zuzuschieben und Ihn erstmal ohne Prüfung als säumigen Schuldner zu behandeln geht einfach nicht. 

Das kann für mich natürlich nur die Konsequenz haben, dass ich weder mit dem Shop Geschäfte mache, noch dass ich irgendwann wieder einen Dienst buchen werde, der mit dem Abrechnungsunternehmen abgewickelt werden soll.



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Von der Schufa bekommen zwar viele Händler Daten um die Zahlungsfähigkeit der Kunden zu prüfen, aber Daten an Organistionen wie z.B. die Schufa dürfen Firmen nur weitergeben, wenn Du ausdrücklich zugestimmt hast. Mir fällt kein Online-Händler ein, der das macht.


Danke, das war einer der wichtigeren Punkte. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten was passiert, ich denke nachdem die Hauptforderung ja beglichen wurde, werden die Anwälte die 4,75 Euro extra (aus der vergessenen Rechnung) sicher freudig einstreichen und wegen der 25 Cent keine Wellen mehr machen...hoffe ich zumindest...


----------



## Raimund (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*



joegun schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Meine Kreditkartenauszüge zeigen nirgends eine Abbuchung der Firma
> ...
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mir dann fast klar, dass anscheinend die letzten zwei Jahre die Karte vom Kreditkartenunternehmen (A**n**s) nicht belastet wurde.
> ...



Welche Kenner des Online-Unternehmen meinst Du, welche Insider, denen das Inkassounternehmen bekannt ist?

Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden: Du hast seit 2005 Waren bezogen, von Deiner Kreditkarte ist aber nichts abgebucht worden? Hast Du geglaubt, dass Du nichts bezahlen musst? Ist Dir nicht der Gedanke gekommen, einmal nachzufragen??

Bittte die Karten hier auf den Tisch, ansonsten agent provocateur!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Penelope Poe (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich meine Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmittel angebe gehe ich auch davon aus, dass das so funktioniert und ob dann so Pillepallebeträge abgebucht werden oder nicht - das kann einem dann schon mal durch die Lappen gehn.  Wenn z. B. ebay meine Gebühren nicht abbuchen würde, würde ich das auch erstmal nicht merken.... also das ist für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## joegun (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*



Raimund schrieb:


> Welche Kenner des Online-Unternehmen meinst Du, welche Insider, denen das Inkassounternehmen bekannt ist?


Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass in anderen Threads die Namen munter genannt werden: Ich habe doch oben schon fast den Klartext geschrieben: Es handelt sich um Afendis und AWT als die Inkasso-Anwälte.



Raimund schrieb:


> Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden: Du hast seit 2005 Waren bezogen, von Deiner Kreditkarte ist aber nichts abgebucht worden?


Ja.



Raimund schrieb:


> Hast Du geglaubt, dass Du nichts bezahlen musst?


Ich gebe meine Kreditkarte jeden Monat bei einigen Shops an und gehe einfach mal davon aus, wie Penelope Poe richtig vermutet, dass damit klar ist, dass die Kreditkartengesellschaft abbucht. Deine Frage ist provokant und unnötig. Würde ich hier einen so langen Post schreiben, wenn ich die Zeche prellen wollte? Sicher nicht.



Raimund schrieb:


> Ist Dir nicht der Gedanke gekommen, einmal nachzufragen??


Nein. Ich prüfe meine Kreditkartenbelege nur auf Buchungen, die ich vielleicht nicht autorisiert habe. Ich mache keine Gegenprüfung ob Zahlungen nicht auf der Karte sind die drauf sein müssten...wer macht sowas? Du?



Raimund schrieb:


> Bittte die Karten hier auf den Tisch, ansonsten agent provocateur!


Schwachsinn. Wer provoziert hier?

Der Fall ist wie oben geschildert. Wenn ich eine Zahlung autorisiere, indem ich meine Karte angebe, dann gehe ich auch von einer Ausführung der Zahlung aus...wenn das Unternehmen nicht bucht, ich aber alle Möglichkeiten dazu zur Verfügung stelle (gedeckte Karte, richtige Nummer), dann ist mir als Verbraucher kein Fehlverhalten nachzuweisen, wie ich mittlerweile weiß.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Hallo,
ich bin ebenso betroffen.
Genau dieselbe Konstellation. Schreiben vom Anwaltsbüro erhalten am 1.6.07.
Datum des Briefes 25.6.07. Da wir in den Pfingstferien waren, habe ich erst am 11.6. überwiesen.(6,40 Euro plus 5 Euro Mahngebühr)
Damit war die Sache für mich erledigt.
Am 20.6. erhielt ich ein neues Schreiben, dass die Inkassogebühr von 66 Euro noch zu bezahlen sind.
Datum auf dem Brief 13.6. da war das Geld schon auf ihrem Konto.
Es scheint eine Masche zu sein, die Briefe verspätet abzuschicken, um die Gebühren abzukassieren.
Auf Anfragen meinerseits kommen keine oder unzutreffende Antworten.
Weder wurden mir die angeforderten Nachweise, dass ich von A....dis angeschrieben wurde geschickt, noch wurde darauf eingegangen, dass die Zahlung beim verfassen des zweiten Briefes schon eingegangen war.
Ich wede bei der Anwaltskammer München Beschwerde einreichen, und abwarten was passiert.Viele Grüsse diseca ( konnte mich nicht registrieren, da


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Hallo,
beim Datum des ersten Briefes ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen, 25.5.07 ist richtig.
Die Mahngebühr habe ich bezahlt, da meine Kreditkarte im August 06 abgelaufen ist, und ich Ende des Jahres nochmal den Shop genutzt habe.
Es kam aber kein Hinweis, dass ich meine Kreditkartendaten aktualisieren muss.
Alle 3 Jahre kommt eine neue Kreditkarte, und es ändert sich die Prüfzahl.
Aber in jedem mir bekannten Shop kommt der Hinweis " Die Gültigkeitsdauer ist abgelaufen, bitte aktualisieren"
Daher sehe ich nur eine geringe Schuld bei mir.
MfG
diseca


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*



diseca schrieb:


> Daher sehe ich nur eine geringe Schuld bei mir.


Na du bist mir ja eine/r. Der Händler verzichtet bei Vorlage der Karte (oder Eingabe der Zahlen) auf eine sofortige Zahlung oder Hinterlegung von Sicherheiten. Durch die Angabe der Kreditkartennummer gewährleistest du die Bezahlung des Händlers. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Händlers die Gültigkeit der Karte zu prüfen sondern deine, gültige Kartennummern anzugeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Hallo,
zwei Jahre wurde ohne Probleme von der Karte abgebucht.
Mein Einkauf war im Juni, die Karte lief im August ab. Die Kartennummer ändert sich nicht, nur die Gültigkeitsdauer. Ist es mein Problem, wenn der Händler erst im Dezember versucht abzubuchen?
Dann kann man doch eine kurze Mail erwarten, die mich darauf hinweist die Daten neu eizugeben. Andere können das doch auch, und nehmen eine neue Bestellung gar nicht an.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Normalverbraucher immer weiss wann seine Karte abläuft und in welchem Shop er die Daten schon geändert hat.
Aber darum geht es ja gar nicht, ich habe doch die Mahngebühr akzeptiert.
Aber dass 10 Tage nach Bezahlung eine weitere Mahnung mit Inkassogebühr kommt ist das Problem. Das Geld war ja schon auf dem Konto, als der Brief verfasst wurde. Und dann wieder 6 Tage bis zum Poststempel, also war schon 
anderthalb Wochen bezahlt. Das kann nicht korrekt sein.  Gruss diseca


----------



## joegun (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

Einfach mal dort anrufen. Dann läßt sich sowas recht einfach direkt klären.

Hat bei mir auch funktioniert, bei mir ist die Sache mittlerweile aus der Welt. In meinem Fall OHNE Mahngebühren zu zahlen.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Donay (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Verzug/Inkasso/Mahngebühren*

_Haben die Vögel eine Möglichkeit mir irgend eine Schufa-Eintragung auf diese Sache hin einzufahren? _

Nein, haben sie nicht, dürfen sie nicht. Können sie aber.

1. ist der Restbetrag zu gering um bei der SCHUFA eingetragen werden zu düfen.
2. Hast du die Forderung bestritten
3. bist du nicht zahlungsunwillig oder insolvent.

Diese drei Punkte sind mögliche Klauseln der gängigen AGBs von Webshops,, die erfüllt sein müssen, um einen SCHUFA Eintrag zu erwirken.
Das hindert allerdings die Shops nicht daran, einen unberechtigten Eintrag vornehmen zu lassen. Sie SCHUFA prüft dies nämlich nicht. 
Du musst in diesen Fällen zur SCHUFA und die ungerechtfertigen Einträge löschen lassen. Wenn die SCHUFA das nicht machen möchte, dann mittels Löschungsurkunde vom Amtsgericht. Spätestens dann solltest du zu einem Anwalt gehen. 

Bei den Mahngebühren als Restforderung sollte aber eher Punkt 1 eintreten. Den löscht die SCHUFA schon auf Anruf!


----------

